

Ask HN: What's New in SEO? - tocomment

Is there anything new to learn in SEO besides the basics that you find in top 10 type blog posts?  Having read a few "tips" sites, and the google guidelines, is there anything left for me to know?
======
bergin
cant think of anything but SEO is pretty unimportant compared to customer
focused copy and the sites connectedness

~~~
andrewljohnson
There are in fact a couple good ways to do some "white hat" SEO:

1\. Title your pages appropriately - if you want to get searches for "Yosemite
Park Map" - then make sure that's the title of the page.

2\. Make sure your pages are linked - Google will not crawl your pages if they
are not linked. I linked all my park maps as follows
(<http://www.trailbehind.com/park_index/0/>), strictly so Google would crawl
them.

3\. Try and get some external links, through sites such as Y-Combinator and
Reddit - external links help your pagerank.

4\. As a corrolary to #3, you should try and get links where the linked text
is the search result you want. So if you want to get referrals for "Download
Park Maps", you'd like the link to use those exact words.

5\. Consider your copy carefully, and use key-words for which you want search
referrals. If you have a page that is titled "Yosemite Park Map" and the words
"Yosemite Park Map" in the body of the page, that will help.

6\. Links from credible sites help your page-rank a great deal, so if you know
someone with a popular website, ask them to throw you a bone if a link to you
is topical to their site.

7\. Aim at "long tail" searches. For my start-up, it's unlikely that we can
get links for something like "Yosemite National Park," because there are a lot
of great sites that provide information on Yosemite. But there are also a lot
of smaller parks, places, and trails which don't have much, and we are looking
for Google searches on those.

------
epi0Bauqu
Concentrate on getting quality backlinks.

